# Getting YouTube installed on Amazon fire tablet



## Danny McG (Dec 22, 2017)

This is a lot trickier than it sounds.
Online advice is to download 4 apk files in sequence and then do a device restart.

I'm struggling with this, doesn't seem to work.

One of grandkids wanted a tablet from Santa just for watching cartoons on YouTube.

Argos had Amazon fire 7" on offer for less than thirty pounds so it looked like a good choice but not if I can't get YouTube installed.

 I first changed the security settings to allow from unknown sources.

Technophobia!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 23, 2017)

I just use the silk browser and access YouTube that way...

My teen lives in YouTube via a tablet and we bought daughter 2 one on the same deal you have and the browser access works fine


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 23, 2017)

I'll give that way a try.
I Identified what was happening, 

I was trying to install the full google play services,  i need to download and then install four apks in sequence but number four wasn't fully downloading..

Will try again to complete a few times.
If no luck I'll delete them and try your way.

Ideally I wanted a YouTube link on main tablet screen


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2017)

As Jo said, just use the browser - I don't believe there's a dedicated YouTube app for the Fire tablet, but it really isn't required.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 29, 2017)

I think that the Youtube channel has been withdrawn from Amazon products (it has disappeared from our Firestick) after a dispute between Amazon and Youtube's owners, Google.


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 29, 2017)

Typical! As soon as I buy one.

Think I was the last person in Britain to buy a Betamax video recorder 

And don't get me started on getting a BSB Squarial!

Squarial - Wikipedia


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 29, 2017)

My kids are enjoying the Fires they got for Christmas, and watching YouTube just fine on it using the browser.


----------

